# Cuestión técnica voltaje para tira led y dos pilas de 9V



## merlinmac (Sep 23, 2012)

Hola buenas tardes, tengo pensado un proyecto con una tira led, y quiero hacerla con dos pilas de 9 Volts, imagino conectadas en serie... la cuestión es alimentar una tira led de 12 Volts, que tendría que hacer para que estas dos pilas conectadas entre sí generen 12 Volts y no se carguen la tira led ? Es posible ? Un esquema o similar ? Alguien lo ha hecho ? Cordiales saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 23, 2012)

Si, claro puedes poner un regulador de tensión, una resistencia etc. Pero ten en cuenta que tiras a la basura la mitad de la energía.


----------



## merlinmac (Sep 23, 2012)

Entonces para generar 12 voltios con pilas para alimentar una tira led que utilizarías ? Ya se que puede ser con transformador, pero es un caso concreto. cordiales saludos


----------



## Scooter (Sep 23, 2012)

Lo puedes hacer pero tene en cuenta que las pilas de 9V tienen poca capacidad, y que con un regulador lineal tiras 6V por la corriente a la basura.
Lo puedes hacer con un regulador conmutado. y con mas cosas.

¿Que consumo tienen tus tiras de led?


----------



## merlinmac (Sep 23, 2012)

Pues 1,2 A x  metro, de consumo. Pero que componentes necesito ? o existirá alguna otra opción que penseis ? Cordiales saludos


----------



## Scooter (Sep 23, 2012)

Olvida las pilas de 9V, esas darán con suerte 100mA durante un par de horas.
Compra una batería de alarma de 12V


----------



## merlinmac (Sep 23, 2012)

Una batería de alarma ? como son ? cordiales saludos


----------



## marianoarcas (Sep 24, 2012)

12 volts 4 amperes, pero no duran mas de 4 horas con una tira de un metro 
tendrias que hacer un circuito un poco mas eficiente porque es mucha corriente desperdiciada esa


----------



## azu (Sep 24, 2012)

claro las puedes conectar en paralelo y ponerle un regulador lm7805 para reducir tu voltaje de 12 a 5 v y asi t durarían más la pilas y al mismo tiempo alimentarias tu tira de leds


----------



## Melghost (Sep 24, 2012)

El truco para colocar LEDs con el mínimo consumo es ponerlos en serie para que caiga el máximo de tensión en cada ramal, y poder reducir la intensidad de cada ramal a la de un único LED. Cada ramal lleva su resistencia, en la que debe caer el mínimo de tensión.

Por ejemplo, si utilizas 12V y quieres poner LED blancos (supongamos 3.5 V de caída de tensión en cada LED) pondrías 3 en serie (total: 10.5 V). En la resistencia caería el resto, sólo 1.5 V. Hacemos pasar por el ramal, por ejemplo 22 mA mediante una resistencia de 68 ohmios. Ahora, si en vez de 3 LED quieres poner 6, haces dos ramales iguales, y así sucesivamente.



Y el truco para obtener tensión de continua a partir de una fuente de continua de mayor voltaje, para mí es un estabilizador que funcione por conmutación, o bien un convertidor DC-DC, que creo que viene a ser lo mismo. Con un LM7805 el sistema es distinto y pierdes mucha potencia en el mismo integrado, tanta más cuanto mayor sea la diferencia entre el voltaje inicial y el voltaje que deseas obtener.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 24, 2012)

azu dijo:


> claro las puedes conectar en paralelo y ponerle un regulador lm7805 para reducir tu voltaje de 12 a 5 v y asi t durarían más la pilas y al mismo tiempo alimentarias tu tira de leds



¿Desde cuando al poner dos cosas de 12V en paralelo baja su tensión de alimentación?
La tira de leds ya está montada comercialmente y no se pueden reconectar los diodos que van dentro.


----------



## Rasta (Jul 13, 2022)

Consulta, si tengo una tira de 12v que pasaría si la conecto directamente a una batería de 9v?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 13, 2022)

Depende.
¿De cuanto es la tira de leds, de 1mm o de 200km?
Dependiendo de la longitud varia el consumo.

Si es corta implica poco consumo, con 9V puede que se encienda muy muy flojo o que ni siquiera encienda.
Si es larga no irá y lo mismo revientas la batería.

Si solo sabes los V (con V que no con v) solo sabes la cuarta parte de los datos. Necesitas la corriente que pide la tira de leds, la corriente que entrega la batería y la capacidad de carga de la batería.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2022)

Los leds son como las mujeres , además de ver si es linda y buena , previamente debes ver cuanto gasta.


----------

